# Check this moose out!!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you want a good read and to see some good pics. 
Follow this link to see one heck of a moose.

It is one that was shot up in alaska. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

http://www.thealaskalife.com/featured/a ... ull-moose/


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That is one hell of a beast. It makes me VERY happy when a good ol boy such as that lucky hunter takes a trophy of that caliber, rather than some pretty boy wanna be hunter that paid well over 200,000 to use a trophy animal as target practice. Congrats to the hunters involved, what an awesome story.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW is right. What a monster. 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Now THAT, my friends, is a trophy!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Enormous animal. I'd run the other way if I seen it.

thanks for posting


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome Bull of a life time!
Definitely on my wish list of hunts to do!!!!

I am surprised Chet has not been on here drooling over this one :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That thing is huge!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great bull I would love to hunt one of those or just get some great pictures.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That thing looks prehistoric! Unbelievable


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

HOLY CRAP.... that bull is HUGE!!!


----------

